# "Medical Redshirt"



## Red card (Nov 2, 2022)

My DD just returned from ACL surgery. She played 6-7 games and then tore the other ACL last weekend.   This is devastating and heartbreaking.  I know there have been other families that have gone through this also.  She is in her Senior year in HS and was hoping to play in college.   She still wants to play in college when she is healthy again.  (me i would have said thats it im done.) 

My question Has anyone gone through the "medical redshirt" process maybe with an older child ?   can you share some insight into the process and do's and don'ts.  

This is the criteria I found. does this look correct to anyone that has done this ?

*Medical Hardship Requirements*
To be eligible for a medical hardship waiver, a student-athlete has to meet the following criteria:


The student-athlete must suffer the injury during one of their four seasons of college competition or during the senior year of high school.
The injury must be incapacitating. That means it must be a season-ending injury.
The injury must occur prior to the start of the second half of the season.
The student-athlete must not have competed in more than 30% of the season or three contests, whichever is greater.


----------



## lafalafa (Nov 3, 2022)

Hope your player has successfull surgery, recovers and has a good rehabilitation. 

We know of a couple medical hardships that where approved but it was for players already on the rosters or NCCA approved prior.  

For a HS student getting one prior to being being a NCCA player is going to be difficult especially if the injury occurs before the high school winter season.  Club injuries they can point to overuse and deny them which I've heard about. 

 Talk with your college coordinators and prospective coaches and see what advice they can give you.


----------



## Red card (Nov 3, 2022)

lafalafa said:


> Hope your player has successfull surgery, recovers and has a good rehabilitation.
> 
> We know of a couple medical hardships that where approved but it was for players already on the rosters or NCCA approved prior.
> 
> ...


thank you.  we will do that


----------



## NorCalUSN (Nov 3, 2022)

With a daughter on the other end of the journey you are beginning, I understand your pain/stress/loss.  When our daughter was injured we were sitting in the Ortho's exam room and I felt like someone had died.  ANd it was for us a grieving process.  But it's something that has a start and and end.  ALthough my heart does still pause everytime my daughter is tackled or knocked down.  I know this site has gone through a bit of a revamp and the admin lost a lot of data he had to rebuild but I think the ACL thread on here can be helpful and you may find some of your answers.  I don't remember much about your Red Shirt topic but maybe some answers to questions you have for your daughter's process and or questions you have not thought of yet


----------



## espola (Nov 3, 2022)

One of my sons' club coaches used to tell his payers that he had set records as a goalkeeper playing for his school.  On further examination, it turned out that he had the advantage of playing six seasons because of 2 medical redshirt waivers.

However, that was a men's team. in a D2 school, many years ago.


----------



## youthsportsugh (Nov 4, 2022)

I think that it would be difficult to get a medical redshirt to start off the college career, unless it happened under the watch of the college/university itself.
Another thought is it worth the process to get a 6th year at the college/university that player will be attending.


----------



## Red card (Nov 4, 2022)

youthsportsugh said:


> I think that it would be difficult to get a medical redshirt to start off the college career, unless it happened under the watch of the college/university itself.
> Another thought is it worth the process to get a 6th year at the college/university that player will be attending.


Thank you for the response.  According to the rules that I saw (ill have to check other sources)  it says if a HS senior had this injury they could file for a Medical hardship.   Second part Im not sure how tough the process is I was hoping someone had experience.  It might be worth it to have a 6th year.  I just wouldn't want to waste a year of eligibility if we didn't have to.   If she were to be done before that then she can just leave.  All this is me trying to gather info


----------



## MacDre (Nov 4, 2022)

Red card said:


> My DD just returned from ACL surgery. She played 6-7 games and then tore the other ACL last weekend.   This is devastating and heartbreaking.  I know there have been other families that have gone through this also.  She is in her Senior year in HS and was hoping to play in college.   She still wants to play in college when she is healthy again.  (me i would have said thats it im done.)
> 
> My question Has anyone gone through the "medical redshirt" process maybe with an older child ?   can you share some insight into the process and do's and don'ts.
> 
> ...


NCAA eligibility clock doesn’t start until a student is enrolled *full time*.  To avoid starting her eligibility clock, why not have her enroll in 11 semester units or less + summer classes until she fully recovers?


----------



## Red card (Nov 5, 2022)

MacDre said:


> NCAA eligibility clock doesn’t start until a student is enrolled *full time*.  To avoid starting her eligibility clock, why not have her enroll in 11 semester units or less + summer classes until she fully recovers?


i just read about that!  that is probably the best route.  thank you


----------

